# MKV GTI - 9006 HID's in Stock Fog Light Housing



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

Can it be done?
Anyone done it?
Link/Pics?


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

anyone know anything about:
PROLUMEN
GALAXY HID


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (goldn)*

Alright...
After a little confusion in the DIY wiring (i am no electritian), the HID bulbs are in.
FYI my fogs are my DRL's adjusted through Vag-Com.
When the key is in the ignition and it's turned to the last "click" before starting the motor (parking brake down) the new HID fogs light up and everything is perfect.
As soon as I start the motor, regardless of my Euro-switch setting, the fogs flicker out.
Anyone know what I should do now?











_Modified by goldn at 6:10 PM 7-18-2008_


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (goldn)*

Bump. Same Question


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (ukferrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ukferrari* »_Bump. Same Question

cool.
TTT


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (goldn)*

where did you get your HID kit?


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (ukferrari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ukferrari* »_where did you get your HID kit?

through a friend locally.
i dont know where he purchased them from.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (goldn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goldn* »_Alright...
After a little confusion in the DIY wiring (i am no electritian), the HID bulbs are in.
FYI my fogs are my DRL's adjusted through Vag-Com.
When the key is in the ignition and it's turned to the last "click" before starting the motor (parking brake down) the new HID fogs light up and everything is perfect.
As soon as I start the motor, regardless of my Euro-switch setting, the fogs flicker out.
Anyone know what I should do now?








_Modified by goldn at 6:10 PM 7-18-2008_

keep your ebrake engaged when you start the car-- see if that makes any difference


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
keep your ebrake engaged when you start the car-- see if that makes any difference

i've tried it up, down and around the corner.
doesnt make a difference.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Is the Fogs at full power? iirc, the power is adjustable


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Is the Fogs at full power? iirc, the power is adjustable

how does one adj the power... vag-com?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (goldn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goldn* »_
how does one adj the power... vag-com?


yep, vag-com.
If that doesn't work, you may need to add a capacitor.


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
yep, vag-com.
If that doesn't work, you may need to add a capacitor.

i'll try through vag-com at my next opportunity, hopefully tonite.


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (goldn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goldn* »_
i'll try through vag-com at my next opportunity, hopefully tonite.

unable to adjust the power directed at the fogs, if anyone know's how, can you please post up the code or which screen to be on?




_Modified by goldn at 7:23 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

TTT
just ordered a relay...


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (goldn)*

I just put HID's in my MK5 Rabbit today. I was having the same problem as all of you guys are having...
I then remembered, on MK5's, VW decided to pulse all the lights on and off to control brightness, instead of using dual element bulbs.
Basically, what's going on is that the lights are being switched on/off at a different rate to control the brightness. Pulse faster = brighter, slower = dimmer. If you take your tail lights off, you'll notice that all the bulbs are single element, even it's for a combined running/brake light!!!! Doing it this way eliminates alot of copper, and thus cheaper to manufacturer. 
Gladly, for some stupid (great) reason (LMAO) they did this to all the lights except the side markers in the front of the car! So basically, you can wire up a relay using the side marker as a trigger. 
I made a quick and dirty diagram of what I did. An unexpected bonus of the way i did it is that it disables your DRL's automatically. You have to switch on the lights for them to work. 








MAN THOSE LIGHTS ARE BRIGHT!!!
Enjoy


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: MKV GTI - 9006 HID's in Stock Fog Light Housing (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_









Got fuse?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: MKV GTI - 9006 HID's in Stock Fog Light Housing (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
Got fuse?


Read....


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

cool...
is this for your head lights or fogs?
i'm trying to get my HID fogs to work.
9006 bulb, 6000K.
ballast and igniters included, relays ordered.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (goldn)*

i use them on my low beams, but you can do the same for your fogs..


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re:*

installed a CANBUS 9006 Relay today.
sizzled and popped.
no good so far...


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

Firstly, retrofitted HID's into foglight housings is not a good idea. The amount of light generated by the HID bulbs will overpower that little foglight housing.
BUT, if you really want to make them work here is a solid state FET harness: http://www.hid-online.com/hido...6.htm


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_Firstly, retrofitted HID's into foglight housings is not a good idea. The amount of light generated by the HID bulbs will overpower that little foglight housing.
BUT, if you really want to make them work here is a solid state FET harness: http://www.hid-online.com/hido...6.htm

this taps directly into the battery correct?
i've tried everything but that.
i think i have already blown a bulb...


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

prob solved.
re-installed stock bulbs and wiring.
/hid fog idea
/thread


----------

